# BMW e46 touring



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, 
Couple days ago I bought my first e46, it's been great so far, but back end sits to low. How can I lift it up a bit apart from replacing coil springs? Could I just buy coil spring height adjusters like these in the photo?










And this is my car, not the greatest photo, but this is all I have at the moment


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

No idea, Car looks good though!

Think one of these is going to be my next car.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

E46zone.com
Where all your questions will be answered!!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Is that an Alpina B3.3?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Phillloyd said:


> E46zone.com
> Where all your questions will be answered!!!


I am registered in there as well, but I didn't get an answer what so ever


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> Is that an Alpina B3.3?


I wish it was, but is just regular SE


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

The front lip is then from an alpina?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> The front lip is then from an alpina?


Yes, it is, and I believe they are genuine Alpina wheels


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

What colour are the springs (OE are black)?. I'm guessing you've got aftermarket springs on there which always end up lowering the rear more than the front. What you need are some spring pads to help raise the rear. Difficult to tell how low the rear is on the photo but the pads come in three sizes; 5, 10 and 14.5mm. Dealers will supply a pair for around £20-ish or you can get them from http://www.bmminiparts.com/Home.aspx

Here's what they look like:










*Left* - 5mm, *right* - 14.5mm










Part number for the 14.5mm pad: *33531094754*


----------



## trd-gt (May 24, 2009)

looking at the ride height the springs are changed. put standard springs in it to raise it up


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Schuey said:


> What colour are the springs (OE are black)?. I'm guessing you've got aftermarket springs on there which always end up lowering the rear more than the front. What you need are some spring pads to help raise the rear. Difficult to tell how low the rear is on the photo but the pads come in three sizes; 5, 10 and 14.5mm. Dealers will supply a pair for around £20-ish or you can get them from http://www.bmminiparts.com/Home.aspx
> 
> Here's what they look like:
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, it has aftermarket red springs fitted. 
Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

trd-gt said:


> looking at the ride height the springs are changed. put standard springs in it to raise it up


I would like to buy Sport springs or SE ( e46 wiki says that they are identical ) but can't find them for a reasonable price.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Have a look on ebay... You should be able to get a pair for £20-25.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Schuey said:


> Have a look on ebay... You should be able to get a pair for £20-25.


This is what I was hoping to pay, but the cheapest I found was £60 delivered, and it's from SE trim level.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Subscribed..


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Mindis said:


> This is what I was hoping to pay, but the cheapest I found was £60 delivered, and it's from SE trim level.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-3...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4179007635

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-3-SER...REAR-SPRINGS-320-CI-PETROL-4620-/400611376266

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-Rear-Coil-Springs-/291022294908

Or you can buy new ones from ECP for £19 each. I would still go with the spring pads though.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Schuey said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-3...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4179007635
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-3-SER...REAR-SPRINGS-320-CI-PETROL-4620-/400611376266
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links, but would saloon/ coupe springs fit touring? As far as I am aware, touring ones should be able to support more weight


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks nice, these wagons are under rated.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

The springs are all interchangeable, including M3 rears. 'Vert and touring springs are higher rated compared to saloon and coupes. The thing is, you could fit OE springs at the rear and then find it sits too high compared to the front, hence why I suggested spring pads.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Schuey said:


> The springs are all interchangeable, including M3 rears. 'Vert and touring springs are higher rated compared to saloon and coupes. The thing is, you could fit OE springs at the rear and then find it sits too high compared to the front, hence why I suggested spring pads.


Thanks, 
This is why I am thinking to go with the pads, but I was hoping to get just a bit softer ride.

This is how car sits at the moment:

Rear


and front


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Fitting OE rear springs won't make much difference to the ride comfort, IMO. If you want comfort, you're better off selling the 18s and dropping down to 17s or even 16s. The difference in ride comfort between 18s and 16s is night and day. On 18s it's a pretty hard ride whereas on 16s you can just waft along and even hit potholes without having your teeth rattled.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Got spring pads couple days ago from BMW and they there about £36 for the pair, a bit more then I was hoping but still reasonable priced. 
Today, replaced rear tyres and they started to rub :wall: so installed spring pads, took me about 1 hour to do both sides. It's not rubbing at the moment, but i am afraid that it will rub again once someone will sit in the back.



also installed new bmw badge


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)




----------

